# Marine plywood



## keezy (Jul 1, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can get some remnants of 3/4 inch marine plywood for free? I just need a couple small pieces, 18" x 12", trying not to buy a whole sheet, that stuff is expensive. I live in Richmond but am also in the Hampton area pretty often.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Keezy check your PM's.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

If bastardo's help doesn't get you where you need to be let me know. One of the girls at works husband is a marine carpenter and I may be able to have her bring some in to work for ya. 

Ben


----------

